# need .bdf file converted to .dst - my computer is broke



## wtlynn (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there anyone with Brother embroidery software that could quickly convert 3 files for me? I have it saved in .bdf and need it to be .dst. Please let me know. Thank you!!!


----------



## wtlynn (Mar 13, 2007)

I got it done. Thanks anyways


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi. How did you convert the .bdf file? I also have a file that needs to be converted from .bdf to something I can use. 

Thanks
Chad


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

send it to me and i'll try and do it sunday for you. my email is mike[USER=81172]@TH[/USER]esaltydog.net. does it have to be dst. or can you also use pes ?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Mike

Did you get the file?
Thank you again
Chad


----------



## mastermon1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Are you able to convert a bdf file now? I have two that need to be converted. I had the software and sold it with one of my embroidery machines. I thought I had converted all my files before giving the software over but every once in a while I find an old one that needs converted. I would be happy to pay you. I have two files that I need done asap. Thank you, Mary


----------



## mastermon1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I see that you got your files converted. Would you be able to convert 2 files for me. I sold my bes100 with one of the embroidery machines that I sold and thought all of my files were converted but I have found 2 that I need and I can't use them unless I get them converted to dst, emb or exp. Would you be able to do that? I would be happy to pay you. Mary


----------



## newyorkny4224 (Oct 26, 2011)

wtlynn said:


> I got it done. Thanks anyways


any advice I am in the same boat?


----------



## beeseengear (Jan 25, 2018)

I have a computer full of .bdf files. right now I have to save each one on a Floppy as a .dst and the transfer it to my other computer. Not bad it you have 1 or 2 designs to do, but I have 1,000's of files. Any advice how I can do them all at once? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't do conversion services but I do have the ability to help support and troubleshoot and occasionally fix some of the Brother software.... but its so old that some parts are fickle


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

beeseengear said:


> I have a computer full of .bdf files. right now I have to save each one on a Floppy as a .dst and the transfer it to my other computer. Not bad it you have 1 or 2 designs to do, but I have 1,000's of files. Any advice how I can do them all at once? PLEASE HELP!!



If you need 1 or 2 files conversion I will do it for you but for that amount of files. It would be better to buy the software.


----------

